# [A] Antonidas - Nightwolves suchen…



## Dana Scully (24. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wir suchen für unsere Gilde und unseren Kara-, Gruul- und Schlangenschrein-Raid!
*Schamanen*

*Zu uns*
Wir sind eine relativ kleine Gilde (z.Zt. etwa 50 Accounts). Wir haben von Spielern die erst seit kurzen angefangen haben WoW zu zocken bis hin zu Leuten, die die 200 Spieltage überschritten haben alles dabei.

Unsere Gildenführung setzt sich zusammen aus unserem Alphawolf Wolfspfad und aus unseren 6 Leitwölfen: Alhena | Dana | Helga | Legolan | Nightlove | Boro.

*Unsere Raidtage an denen wir im Moment Karazhan besuchen sind*
Donnerstag (19-23.00 Uhr)
Sonntag  (19-23.00 Uhr)
*Karazhan ist auf Farmstatus.*
Den Loot innerhalb der Instanz vergeben wir nach einem DKP-System

*Mit unserem Raidbündnis besuchen wir folgende 25ger Inis*
Dienstag (19-23.00 Uhr) Gruul, danach Schlangenschrein
Mittwoch (19-23.00 Uhr) Schlangenschrein
Den Loot innerhalb der Instanz vergeben wir nach einem DKP-System

*Verhalten innerhalb und außerhalb der Gilde*
Grundsätzlich wird kein nerviges rumgespamme und/oder Beleidigen von Spielern geduldet. Wir haben ein recht familiäres Verhältnis innerhalb der Gilde und dies soll auch so bleiben. Hilfsbereitschaft und gemeinsames Miteinander sind bei uns keine leeren Worte sondern bilden die Grundbasis unserer Gilde. Egoistische Spieler, die nur ihren eigenen Nutzen aus einer Gilde ziehen wollen sind bei uns definitiv falsch.

*Grundsätzliches*
Da wir uns vorgenommen haben in einer gewissen Qualität zu raiden, hat jeder Spieler sein Bestes dafür zu geben. Gründliche Vorbereitungen für einen anstehenden Raid sowie bestmögliche Verzauberungen auf dem Equip sind selbstverständlich.
Teamspeak, CT_Raid, KTM sind Pflicht!

Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein und über eine gewisse Raiderfahrung verfügen. Da wir auch immer häufiger in den Heroic´s unterwegs sind, solltest du die Zugangsschlüssel in erreichbarer Nähe haben, der Zugangsquest für Karazhan muss nicht zwingend abgeschlossen sein, den Schlüssel besorgen wir mit dir.

Sollten wir dich immer noch nicht abgeschreckt haben und du vielleicht daran denkst, dass wir die richtige Gilde für dich sind, würden wir uns über eine Bewerbung von dir in unserem Forum unter http://www.wow-nightwolves.org sehr freuen.


Die Nightwolves-Gildenführung


----------



## Dana Scully (30. April 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Dana Scully (3. Mai 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Dana Scully (11. Mai 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Deathrules (15. Mai 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Dana Scully (23. Mai 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Deathrules (6. Juni 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Rakven (6. Juni 2007)

Ein Thread langt nicht? O_o


----------



## Dana Scully (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich den anderen löschen könnte würd ich es tun.

/nur noch diesen schubsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dana Scully (14. Juni 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Dana Scully (18. Juni 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Dana Scully (26. Juni 2007)

/schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (30. Juni 2007)

/closed


----------



## Dana Scully (6. Juli 2007)

/witzbold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cherish (20. Juli 2007)

/ schubs


----------



## Dana Scully (2. August 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Dana Scully (13. Dezember 2007)

/schubs


----------

